# islander bahama 24



## gillwing (Oct 25, 2012)

I was recently given a 1964 Islander Bahama 24 hull no 9 I think that we have been putting back together

had the first shakedown sail last Sunday, have added a 6 hp Tohatsu long shaft in the well in the lazarette

sailing off dana point california in a swell going upwind had trouble with water slushing into the well until I had six inches of water back there

any other owners have advise? do you build a cover around the engine shaft

thanks for any advise


----------



## stevieb7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't have an answer for you but I just got a 66 bahama 24 and I was wondering where you found the hull number stamped on the boat....thanks...steve


----------



## gillwing (Oct 25, 2012)

got it from the sail which I have replaced, bought a main and 130 from Precision Sails good deal and the sails look great

talked with a guy down the dock with the same set up, contained lazette, he simpley drilled drainage holes to have the water go back out, we are going to try the same method, two 3/8 holes

fyi the sails look great, all the features, for the daysailer/cruiser, great value

PG


----------



## stevieb7 (Dec 18, 2012)

When you get a chance, could you take a few pics of the interior of your boat? I would like to see how much mine has been modified....steve


----------

